# Cara Delevingne walks the Runway at the Issa London Show during London Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2013/14 at Somerset House in London - Febr. 16,2013 (7



## Mandalorianer (17 Feb. 2013)

​


----------



## beachkini (17 Feb. 2013)

Vielen, vielen Dank für die Bilder von Cara :WOW: Hat mir Rihanna ja noch einen draufgemacht


----------



## koftus89 (17 Feb. 2013)

sehr schön. danke.


----------



## Punisher (11 Juni 2013)

besten Dank


----------



## zool (11 Juni 2013)

Cara ist echt süß, wenn sie nüchtern und gewaschen ist) Thx!!


----------



## gugolplex (12 Juni 2013)

Tolle Pics! :thx:
Aber zu viel Stoff auf Cara!


----------

